# Another one to avoid.... Beadnell, Northumberland



## mistericeman (Jul 27, 2020)

Call for camper van drivers to be fined if they stay overnight in Northumberland village
					

Concerns about overnight parking by camper vans in a Northumberland village has led to calls for parking rules to be reviewed.




					www.northumberlandgazette.co.uk


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

We looked to stay there at lunchtime only with a consideration for overnight.
We got warned by a friendly "fellow parker"that the car-park staff were like rottweilers so any slight indiscretion such as not fitting within a bay would likely result in a notice...
Did we stay ? 
Having found almost nowhere to overnight or indeed rest up for a day..We exited the county pronto
It seems that Northumberland and Pembroke have guns and now only 1 foot !
We did have 2 spots
No 1 Alnmouth OK but maybe not now
No 2 Near Bamburgh Castle now definitely no
On another trip we did find rural spot in the hills not far from Rothbury.
Parking in Rothbury was fine


----------



## groyne (Jul 27, 2020)

I've said it before don't stop in Northumberland, if you're heading north keep going till you get to Scotland. If you're heading south, probably somewhere near the channel tunnel.


----------



## jann (Jul 27, 2020)

Northumberland is fine for parking in the day. Most parking is disc parking. If you haven't already got a disc then they can be purchased for £1


----------



## Scotia (Jul 27, 2020)

If they are not welcoming why spend money there? let them have what they wished for!
 A friend was on the phone this morning, as he was heading into work this morning in Oban he noticed that the doctors surgery was full of motorhomes, not sure how that one will go down.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 27, 2020)

Cllr. Guy Renner Thompson has a FB page with his recent interview on local radio about "rouge vans". a little spelling mistake.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 27, 2020)

2cv said:


> Cllr. Guy Renner Thompson has a FB page with his recent interview on local radio about "rouge vans". a little spelling mistake.


Is it the mobile version of the red light district?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Beadnell is a tiny place. As for local businesses, the shop is mostly for supplying locals, including those holidaying in the various types of self-catering establishments. Dunno about the cafe and pub, but there is also a holiday caravan park there (all statics, privately owned, no tourers).

A lot of the properties in Beadnell are given over to holiday accommodation, either B&B, holiday cottages or the caravan park.

In fact, from a nimby point of view I reckon the residents wouldn't be bothered if motorhomes were kept away.
It's not a place that has ever really attracted me. There are far better places to visit in Northumberland, imo.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

A lot of "Pet"ting up there


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Why aye, pet lamb   

Although up in Northumberland it's more usual to roll your rrrrrsss   

The influx of southerners over the years could mean there's more of an 'up yer rrrrsss' atmosphere nowadays, rather than just rolling them


----------



## 2cv (Jul 27, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Beadnell is a tiny place. As for local businesses, the shop is mostly for supplying locals, including those holidaying in the various types of self-catering establishments. Dunno about the cafe and pub, but there is also a holiday caravan park there (all statics privately owned, no tourers).
> 
> A lot of the properties in Beadnell are given over to holiday accommodation, either B&B, holiday cottages or the caravan park.
> 
> ...



He also seems to be involved in Alnmouth and Bamburgh.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 27, 2020)

It's the way sentences can end "why woman, man, hinny" when talking to the wife. Perhaps that just Shields though.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 27, 2020)

There is a CCC site at Beadnell which I believe is fully booked for the forseable.  There is also a farm which has big THSs in normal years. The fish and chip shop will be missing all their custom.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

2cv said:


> He also seems to be involved in Alnmouth and Bamburgh.



That's because he's a County Councillor for Northumberland and he's a member of the North Northumberland and Strategic Planning Committee.

Also, since April this year, he has been appointed as a director of 'Advance Northumberland'.

"Advance Northumberland is a unique economic regeneration company, newly established by Northumberland County Council with a clear remit to improve prosperity, quality of life and increase business activity throughout the communities of Northumberland. Wholly owned by Northumberland County Council and with a board made up of public and private sectors, Advance Northumberland is the Council’s primary regeneration delivery vehicle. It employs a wide range of investment, development and regeneration capabilities to shape places and promote economic growth and prosperity in Northumberland."

So I would imagine he will be listening to locals about what they want or don't want.
Envy him not one bit! 

Mind you, there's a fair whack of nimbyism lurking in Northumberland, economics aside.
It's a very conservative county, dontcha know


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> There is a CCC site at Beadnell which I believe is fully booked for the forseable.  There is also a farm which has big THSs in normal years. The fish and chip shop will be missing all their custom.



@Biggarmac 

What are, or is, THSs, Meg?


----------



## 2cv (Jul 27, 2020)

runnach said:


> Temp hospitality site, Marie.



Nearly, Temporary holiday site.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2020)

I have always managed to park overnight along the coast up there. Will be over a year ago now so they could have put new signage up but I have stopped along Druridge bay and above


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I have always managed to park overnight along the coast up there. Will be over a year ago now so they could have put new signage up but I have stopped along Druridge bay and above



There are still various spots all around, you just have to be CCC - canny, careful and considerate.
Same as for anywhere.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There are still various spots all around, you just have to be CCC - canny, careful and considerate.
> Same as for anywhere.


If you remember I woke to a sea view first morning of the last Druridge meet as I didn’t know the gate was unlocked whe we arrived early hours


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

runnach said:


> Make good business sense to invest in Druridge Bay. Similar to what Fife Council have done and achieved at Lochore Meadows. https://www.lochoremeadows.org.uk/overnight-stays/
> 
> Mind you, if he is council employed, he won’t have much business sense.



Not necessarily in his case.
'Councillors' are not actually 'employed' by the council, so he doesn't fall into that category, although I know exactly what you mean! 

His profile on LinkedIn:

https://www.linkedin.com/in/guy-renner-thompson-19422745/

Think he's a farmer, amongst other things, including a community-based charity that supports older people.
I'd say it's hard to judge someone entirely just from one newspaper article.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not necessarily in his case.
> 'Councillors' are not actually 'employed' by the council, so he doesn't fall into that category, although I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> His profile on LinkedIn:
> ...


I am old so he may let me park up


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Actually, I've gone back and re-read that newspaper article properly and I would say you have another councillor involved who is definitely more of the nimby type.

Cllr *Jen Hall*, parish council vice chairman, called for the review of parking charges to go ahead despite the recent coronavirus lockdown.
“One of the problems is we have a 72-hour parking charge which seems to say ‘you can stay here for 72 hours’,” she explained. “Please can we review that and have something a bit more sensible?
"I believe tickets have been issued and people fined for staying there overnight so there has been some success but we need to get the word out that if you stay there you will be fined.”

Whereas your man has only commented that he will raise the issue:-

'Cllr Renner-Thompson responded: “Part of my intention when we have the review is to flag up the 72-hour parking because although there is a little sign saying ‘no camping’, a traffic warden there in the day time can’t prove they’re camping. They’re parked there which they’re allowed to do.” '

At least he recognises that it is currently legal, but whether they go ahead and change this car park status, who knows?   

Again, like Alnmouth, there is no mention in this article about any mess or anti-social behaviour which the newspaper would be reporting like hot cakes!

So, my bet is on more nimbyism. 

Hmm. Wonder what Cllr Jen Hall's background/interest is?


----------



## barryd (Jul 27, 2020)

2cv said:


> Cllr. Guy Renner Thompson has a FB page with his recent interview on local radio about "rouge vans". a little spelling mistake.



Found it here and left a comment.  The Radio interview is a few articles down the page.





__





						Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

Cllr Jen Hall is ninth generation resident of Beadnell. She raises some valid points about the rise in holiday homes.

TBH I have some sympathy with her arguments on this one, but at the same time I think her resentment about what has happened to her place of birth "over the last 30 years" (her quote) maybe goes a little way to explain her animosity towards campervans?

Chronicle Live, May 2016:-

Rise in Northumberland holiday homes is 'killing' a coastal community

Definitely a touch of nimbyism about campervans all the same...


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 27, 2020)

runnach said:


> Make good business sense to invest in Druridge Bay. Similar to what Fife Council have done and achieved at Lochore Meadows. https://www.lochoremeadows.org.uk/overnight-stays/
> 
> Mind you, if he is council employed, he won’t have much business sense.


He'll need to get his head out of his backside first.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jul 27, 2020)

If you walk along the front at Craster a very large percentage of the homes are now holiday lets. They are building x4 new homes but i very much doubt they are for local folk. I have x3 coastal spots i stay at when in Northumberland and so far, no problems but i do avoid the villages. Motorhomes bad, selling all your houses to let the village die, good.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

runnach said:


> Hi Marie, he appears to have his fingers in a few pie's, he certainly appears to be good at feathering his own nest, good in business, as long as he is major beneficiary. I note he is involved with a company I deal with, so I better tread carefully..........lol.
> 
> Appears he is a parish councillor, far different from our clowncillors who feed from our £ filled snout trough.



Jen Hall is the parish councillor (female, retired). Yer other bod, Guy Renner-Thompson is a county councillor and not parish councillor? I could be wrong though...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

I noticed Bill and Barry's responses to Renner-Thompson's FB post and penned another.

I doubt whether it will make one jot of difference.
Never met a councillor of any persuasion yet who took a blind bit of notice of anyone else's opinions, but you can always live in hope! 

Here it is:-

"I am outraged about the myths that proliferate about campervans and motorhomes. As a born and bred Geordie, Northumberland is nearly always my go to place when I need a short break locally. I am a 63 year old woman with cancer. I currently own a small motorhome with all the facilities on board to cater for my needs, including onboard shower, toilet and instant hot water. It keeps me safe with the ability to self-isolate. It is a completely self-contained home on wheels. The thought that I would dump the effluent from the motorhome holding tanks by the side of the road or in the dunes is absolutely abhorrent and it's something no responsible motorhome owner would ever dream of doing!

Whilst I understand that you may well have had an influx of 'covidiots' recently due to the effects of the pandemic, this is very much a draconian response to the 'problem' which will have a knock-on effect with the many thousands of highly responsible motorhome owners - including foreign motorhomes from Europe who are used to Aires and frequent one-night park-ups while travelling. Although I doubt we'll be seeing the return of the latter anytime soon!

We don't always wish, or indeed need, to be corralled onto campsites. Many of the motorhoming fraternity I know travel on a whim. That's one of the major benefits of owning a motorhome. It isn't always possible to just turn up last minute and book into a campsite. They are usually full up in high season, and even more so since the pandemic arrived and everyone wants to 'staycation' instead. It is possible that some of the problems you have been experiencing recently are due to the fact that many caravan and camping sites will currently only accept self-contained motorhome due to the pandemic. This is because their toilet and shower facilities remain closed regardless, so anyone in a campervan without the proper facilities (and who may be new to the pastime) would be refused entry onto their sites in any case.

You could try a different approach and think outside the box. It is obvious that many people do not actually understand how motorhomes and campervans work. There are many ways you could see the situation as a very workable business opportunity rather than a problem to be faced off with draconian prevention measures.

It's so very sad to be made to feel so unwelcome in a part of the country that has meant so much to me all of my life simply because of my mode of transport."


----------



## Veloman (Jul 28, 2020)

Very well put Marie.  As you say probably wont make a bit of difference as far as the councillor is concerned but other people will read it too - and agree.  I wish you well.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

Veloman said:


> Very well put Marie.  As you say probably wont make a bit of difference as far as the councillor is concerned but other people will read it too - and agree.  I wish you well.



No need to feel sorry for me, but thanks for the sentiment anyway  

I'm nearly at the end of my particular cancer treatment and as far as they can ever tell I'm perfectly OK.
It's never 100% guarantee - it never can be, that's just the nature of the beast, but no worries.

However - this councillor happens to be involved in a community charity that looks after elderly people, so it seemed pertinent to yank his chain (or conscience? That's if he has one, of course. Hard to tell with many local councillors - I speak from past experience of dealing with the species!!  ).

Cancer comes with very little that is advantageous, so I say why not use it as a small weapon for doing good if the situation might merit it?


----------



## peter palance (Jul 28, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Why aye, pet lamb
> 
> Although up in Northumberland it's more usual to roll your rrrrrsss
> 
> The influx of southerners over the years could mean there's more of an 'up yer rrrrsss' atmosphere nowadays, rather than just rolling them


youve got the ticks for that, be care-ful, an rrrr-sss. with ticks can be painful, ok.pj. thats me ticked off,


----------



## peter palance (Jul 28, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I noticed Bill and Barry's responses to Renner-Thompson's FB post and penned another.
> 
> I doubt whether it will make one jot of difference.
> Never met a councillor of any persuasion yet who took a blind bit of notice of anyone else's opinions, but you can always live in hope!
> ...


its sad, not you the situation, we the people, love our i said our country, as a hole, not there,s ours, they need re-minding. we leave no mess,but they make one,ok.pj.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

Here you go.

Linky: *A new era for tourism in Northumberland*

Anyone want to attend to give them a balanced viewpoint? 

I once worked for the Northumbria Tourist Board for 2 years - gawd it was hard work!
Bit like banging your head against a brick wall 
It no longer exists...

A few of the actual tourism businesses who were members were switched on (not all, mind!), but the board itself was one of those quite strange public quangos.

The public sector is a weird place. Think dark ages, dinosaurs and jobsworths and you will get the picture.
My first and last time, although the experience was quite enlightening!
So if I appear cynical... you now know why


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 28, 2020)

In comparison to so many areas Northumberland doesn't have a tourist industry. It's the most under rated area in the country. Where else can you walk miles along a beach and see perhaps a dozen people in summer? If they want a tourist industry they should wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 28, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> In comparison to so many areas Northumberland doesn't have a tourist industry. It's the most under rated area in the country. Where else can you walk miles along a beach and see perhaps a dozen people in summer? If they want a tourist industry they should wake up and smell the coffee.



Very true.... Stunning beaches, interesting history, friendly folks (by and large) 
And few crowds away from the honeypots... 

Love it up there


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> In comparison to so many areas Northumberland doesn't have a tourist industry. It's the most under rated area in the country. Where else can you walk miles along a beach and see perhaps a dozen people in summer? If they want a tourist industry they should wake up and smell the coffee.



The problem is I don't think they do want to wake up and smell the coffee, and perhaps even less so nowadays?

First off house prices are very expensive.
Second homes and holiday properties have taken over, much like other areas of the country which are also extremely attractive spots.

Second homes generally become just an occasional playground for rich people who don't often bother themselves about the locals as they're only there a handful of times (if that) each year. I'm talking about those who keep them for exclusive use and can afford not to rent them out the rest of the time.

Then there are the locals who may be long-term residents, sometimes of several generations, and who own property themselves, possibly a farm or other buildings/properties. Farming communities have become quite adept at diversifying. There's many a farmer's wife who does B&B or rents out a converted holiday property or two. Or has a camping or caravan site.

By the very nature of those other type of accommodation business they don't really care about camper vans one way or the other, except possibly from a nimby point of view. The caravan site owners obviously have more of a vested interest. They selfishly don't want mohos coming into their area who don't book into their facility. I say selfish because they don't seem to consider other types of non-accommodation businesses that would actually benefit from the extra footfall.

There are also a fair few naive, small-minded, and often rather parochial owners of all business types. To say quite a few lacked even the most rudimentary marketing nounce would be a gross understatement! 

Then there are the 'retirees' who don't need the income and can easily afford to be nimbys.

The rest of the non-tourist dependent population are working in all sorts of other jobs busy earning themselves a living. Most will be too busy getting on with their lives to bother about campervans. If they do have any objections, then I strongly suspect they will also fall into the nimby category.

Thing is, no matter how 'safe' and cozy they may feel in their pretty villages and towns, C-19 is going to leave it's mark across all communities and will continue to do so for some time to come. What may suit one person's 'vested interests' may not suit their neighbours.

Question is, can the county as a whole afford to miss out on extra business, whatever shape that takes? This doesn't just apply to Northumberland either, the thorny problem affects the rest of the UK too.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought the conference this month was to explore ways of increasing tourism not to find ways to inhibit it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I thought the conference this month was to explore ways of increasing tourism not to find ways to inhibit it.



Exactly 

Once upon a time I would have joined in myself with something like this to shake them up a little, but tbh I have far more important things to worry about these days.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 29, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I am old so he may let me park up


oh no your not, but and i say but,hand in your pocket. hand in his pocket. not thumbs up,cash up, he no make,you no stop. end of story. they no likey?. ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 29, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I thought the conference this month was to explore ways of increasing tourism not to find ways to inhibit it.


inhibit? now thats a new one,then there is ' it ' .it likes money,have cash will travel. today is not the day. sorry all is not for-given. ok.pj


----------



## Bigkat007 (Aug 2, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Call for camper van drivers to be fined if they stay overnight in Northumberland village
> 
> 
> Concerns about overnight parking by camper vans in a Northumberland village has led to calls for parking rules to be reviewed.
> ...


I’m just back from Beadnell Bay C&CC site. The area outside the campsite was SO BUSY! No one was social distancing or wearing masks. It was like a bank holiday weekend! They and their brains had taken a holiday. I found it very alarming. 
the campsite was excellent. TheBonus of offering no facilities meant that everyone was self sufficient and there wasn’t the constant toing and froing to the loos etc. Zillions off brand new loo tents. Wish I’d taken out shares in that company!! I’m from Scotland and everyone is being so careful in my area. I’ll not be venturing over the border again till autumn.
Anyway. The car parks and verges were hoaching. Yes, obviously mainly with cars but a few vans parked in odd places too-but as day visitors, considering the whacky angles.  
Surely though the authorities are yet again missing the point. In none of those newspaper articles does it mention anything actually wrong. They are just moaning about campers parking up and having cheap nights. They don’t mention litter, detritus or bad behaviour. What is wrong with Britain? I started wildcamping in my van 12 years ago and said then-why don’t we set up Aires/Stellplatz. Pop in a water tap, a drain and a £5 a night charge. Done. Sorted. Not the Brits. Someone having a cheap night? Not in my back yard. Put up low barriers and loads of signs. Sell a 72 hr ticket but don’t actually mean someone can stay 72 hrs solid. 
I despair. 
At the moment I dare not wild camp. I fear we might not get it back with the huge number of miscreants around now and all the blame being thrown on us. 
As for the NC 500, I’ll not be going anywhere near this year-just cos the world and his wife will be there. What’s the fun in that? I shall be sticking to my East Coast and avoiding the midge. Mostly. Hopefully. 
Feeling a bit glum. 
Cat&Dog and Didi, The RomahomeR20


----------



## 2cv (Aug 2, 2020)

Bigkat007 said:


> I’m just back from Beadnell Bay C&CC site. The area outside the campsite was SO BUSY! No one was social distancing or wearing masks. It was like a bank holiday weekend! They and their brains had taken a holiday. I found it very alarming.
> the campsite was excellent. TheBonus of offering no facilities meant that everyone was self sufficient and there wasn’t the constant toing and froing to the loos etc. Zillions off brand new loo tents. Wish I’d taken out shares in that company!! I’m from Scotland and everyone is being so careful in my area. I’ll not be venturing over the border again till autumn.
> Anyway. The car parks and verges were hoaching. Yes, obviously mainly with cars but a few vans parked in odd places too-but as day visitors, considering the whacky angles.
> Surely though the authorities are yet again missing the point. In none of those newspaper articles does it mention anything actually wrong. They are just moaning about campers parking up and having cheap nights. They don’t mention litter, detritus or bad behaviour. What is wrong with Britain? I started wildcamping in my van 12 years ago and said then-why don’t we set up Aires/Stellplatz. Pop in a water tap, a drain and a £5 a night charge. Done. Sorted. Not the Brits. Someone having a cheap night? Not in my back yard. Put up low barriers and loads of signs. Sell a 72 hr ticket but don’t actually mean someone can stay 72 hrs solid.
> ...



It’s no different elsewhere. Link


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm glad my holidays got put back almost 2 months. Can't actually believe I booked initially, to go in the school holidays, must have felt desperate. I'll be doing lots of discreet parking, back end of September, in the best place for peace and quiet. SW Scotland.


----------



## Bigkat007 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> I'm glad my holidays got put back almost 2 months. Can't actually believe I booked initially, to go in the school holidays, must have felt desperate. I'll be doing lots of discreet parking, back end of September, in the best place for peace and quiet. SW Scotland.


Yes indeed. Let’s hope things will have settled by then and we can revisit our favourite quiet places


----------



## Ivecowego (Sep 24, 2020)

Unfortunately we tried pulling up at our all time fav spot south of alnmouth estuary. You know the extremely wonky road down to car park. Near dunes. They have it blocked off two huge post with locks on now. Sign saying no vechicar access. Yes that even for the locals too now dog walkers and families. Was there in august no problem 1 or two van. What is wrong with these people??????


----------

